# Corsair HX650 - Lautstärke



## drachenorden (10. November 2009)

*Corsair HX650 - Lautstärke*

Hallo,

mich würde interessieren, ob bereits Rückmeldungen anderer User bezüglich der Lautstärke des Corsair HX650 respektive des verbauten Lüfters eingegangen sind?!

Da ich ein neues Netzteil benötigte, fiel meine Wahl - durch die positiven Bewertungen bestärkt - auf das genannte Modell; enttäuschend fällt jedoch die Lautstärke 
des Netzteil-Lüfters aus, da er deutlich aus dem System herauszuhören ist. Alle Tests und Reviews sprechen allenfalls bei Überlast von deutlich vernehmbarer Lautstärke
- ich würde es zwar nicht als laut bezeichnen wollen, das Attribut "silent" trifft in jedem Fall nicht zu; für mich subjektiv unangenehm störend (Vergleich: Lian Li Silent Force 650 Watt).

Über Speedfan habe ich alle Lüfter heruntergeregelt, um sicherzustellen, auch das Netzteil dafür verantwortlich zeichnen zu können.

Es würde mich daher stark interessieren, ob supportseitig Erfahrungswerte vorliegen.

Danke.

MfG.


----------



## Bluebeard (10. November 2009)

*AW: Corsair HX650 - Lautstärke*

Ich habe diesbezüglich noch keinerlei Beschwerden vernommen. Sollte die Lautstärke unsere Angabe übertreffen wäre die selbstverständlich ein Reklamationsgrund:
http://www.corsair.com/products/hx650/hx650-N-chart.png


----------



## Gamer_95 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Corsair HX650 - Lautstärke*

Ich habe 5 Corsair Netzteile, und meiner meinung nach sind alle schön leise.
Ich habe das HX750 und es ist mir das leiseste NT das ich je gesehen habe, Ntzteile sind halt meistens etwas lauter.
Sonst tausch doch einfach den Lüfter aus.


----------



## drachenorden (10. November 2009)

*AW: Corsair HX650 - Lautstärke*

*@Bluebeard*
Danke für die Rückmeldung; Retoure ist bereits beauftragt.

*@Gamer95*
Mir ist schon bewußt, daß Netzteil eine Lärmquelle darstellen, jedoch bei einem neuen Netzteil den Lüfter wechseln? - Wohl kaum ... 

MfG.


----------



## Gamer_95 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Corsair HX650 - Lautstärke*

Wieso denn nicht???
Ich wechsele des öfteren Lüfter...
Die Garantie geht eh flöten weil ich Sleeve.


----------



## drachenorden (10. November 2009)

*AW: Corsair HX650 - Lautstärke*

... ja, aber wo ist da die Logik - was nützen mir 7 Jahre Herstellergarantie, wenn ich durch Aufschrauben des Netzteils und Lüfterwechsel den Garantieanspruch verliere?

Sleeven ist für mich uninteressant und gute Alternativen gibt es schließlich auch; wie ich jetzt gelesen habe, kann es wohl an der Revision des NT liegen; normalerweise seien Lüfter von Yate Loon verbaut (leiser), doch sind auch Versionen mit Ong Hua Lüftern (deutlich lauter) unterwegs.

War wohl ein Montagskauf ...

MfG.


----------



## Bluebeard (11. November 2009)

*AW: Corsair HX650 - Lautstärke*

Schau mal in den Thread weiter unten - der Ong Hua Lüfter ist gemäß unserer trests sogar leiser als der YateLoon... 

Man darf bei allem auch nicht vergessen, dass leise ein ziemlich deeeeehnbarer Begriff ist. Jeder MEnsch hat eine andere Vorstellung davon als auch Wahrnehmung - dies alles über einen Kamm zu scheren wäre fatal.

Ich tippe auch schwer auf "Montagsgerät" - halte uns doch bitte auf dem Laufenden


----------



## puntarenas (12. November 2009)

*AW: Corsair HX650 - Lautstärke*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Schau mal in den Thread weiter unten - der Ong Hua Lüfter ist gemäß unserer trests sogar leiser als der YateLoon...


Ich tippe ferner auf ein schweres Durcheinander, das HX650 nimmt doch überhaupt nicht an der "Yate Loon / OngHua Verlosung" teil, sondern kommt mit ADDA-Lüfter:
pc-experience.de - Corsair HX650W Netzteil


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. November 2009)

*AW: Corsair HX650 - Lautstärke*

Genau, die Seasonic made setzen auf ADDA Lüfter (die idR nicht sehr toll sind und deutlich hörbare Lagergeräusche aufweisen).


----------



## Philipus II (12. November 2009)

*AW: Corsair HX650 - Lautstärke*

Wenn Corsair in dieser Klasse würde ich eher zum HX 750 tendieren.


----------



## puntarenas (12. November 2009)

*AW: Corsair HX650 - Lautstärke*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Genau, die Seasonic made setzen auf ADDA Lüfter (die idR nicht sehr toll sind und deutlich hörbare Lagergeräusche aufweisen).


Naja, "deutlich hörbar" ist ja nun sehr subjektiv. Ich persönlich würde sogar lieber ein HX750 mit ADDA-Lüfter, als mit Yate Loon nehmen, wobei ich natürlich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen kann, ob Corsair ähnliche Serienschwankungen bei den Lüftern von Yate Loon in Kauf nehmen muss wie Endkunden, oder ob sie selektierte Modelle erhalten.

Ein HX750 mit ADDA-Lüfter gibt es aber nicht, ebenso wenig wie ein HX650 mit Yate Loon oder Ong Hua und nur darauf wollte ich hinweisen.


----------



## Bluebeard (13. November 2009)

*AW: Corsair HX650 - Lautstärke*

Jepp - da sind wir etwas durcheinander geraten - Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit


----------

